# Do Betta fish eat pond snails?



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

For a couple months I've had a sizable population of pond snails (bladder and ramshorn) in my 6.6 gallon tank. Within the last week they've all disappeared. There are a bunch of eggs remaining on the plants, but no actual snails that I can see. Where did they go!?! Did the betta eat them or could they possibly have escaped?? There were so many I don't see how Watermelon could have finished them all off in a week.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I have had at least 2 active snail hunting bettas, Arist'oto' and Xerxes, I can't say that the others do though. It varies with each fish. If they escaped you should see dried shells within a few inches to a foot away from the tank at most (unless you has cats or dogs that might eat the snails when they escape).


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

I found one of my MTS snails..on the carpet this morning. Must of climbed out and couldn't get back.


----------

